

Fix hacker news link - manish

right now, if I click on hacker news link in any page, it points to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news, which gives a down time message
======
ecaron
Either clear your cache or do a hard refresh (hold Cntl & hit refresh) You're
seeing a remnant of pg's fix from last week's downtime.

